# Just some random pictures..



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Everybody is growing up fast!! We snapped a few shots a couple evenings ago, thought I'd share.

75% Boer doeling..










And her brother, now a wether 










Reba girl, and her two babies, they all were making the funniest faces!! :roll:










Not a very good picture of her, but I love this little girl, she's SO thick, and has got such a beautiful clean chest.










And then a couple of the younger ones, this was my premie girl, that had aspirated tons of fluid into her lungs, she's so pretty, my favorite kid of the year!!










And another little doe










And then my pups!! Duffy and Dooley, they had just gotten back from the groomer, Duffy kept closing his eyes because he didn't like the flash. 










And Dooley had to try riding my little sister's trike. 










And the lastly a cool silhouette picture my sister took!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love your boers...so pretty....  

and cute Dooley.....  .


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Aww they are all so pretty


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

those boers are so beautiful. 

Pups look to be characters!

thanks so much for sharing :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

beautiful as always!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

:drool: They've gotten even MORE beautiful! So how many are you keeping? (and tell your sis, great job on the pics!)


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the pics! The goats look awesome!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAAWWWW..... They are all so pretty! And I LOVE that pic of Dooley on the trike!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys!! Yes Duffy and Dooley are something else, quite the characters!! 

Crissa, I think I've pretty much decided to keep all 7 of my Boer doe kids this year, since I'm still at the stage where I'm wanting to grow my herd, and it seems like I never get very many doe kids!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks guys!!


your welcome.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That's good, I was afraid of how hard it would be for you to decide which ones to keep! (and now I can watch them grow up too! lol)


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah I know, I love them all, so it would have been hard to decide!! Oh, my friends David and Kate, said they saw you in Tractor Supply the other day!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep, I was just leaving and they saw me. We talked for a minute. lol I need to come out there again sometime. I have to bring a fecal to the vet in a week, think I could swing by?


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are all so cute!!  Your boers are gorgeous!!! :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh my! I love your boers! very pretty! :greengrin:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!

Crissa, yup it's about time for you to come out again!! This next week is looking pretty busy for me though...what day do you think it would be?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

If it's too busy this next week I could just come out again some other time. :shrug: Any week day works for me, or a late Saturday afternoon sometime.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ooooh VERY nice! :drool: 
Be glad you live far far away I would dump a few & take some of yours! :greengrin:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Nancyd!!

Crissa, probably would be best for me if we waited, my best friend is flying in tomorrow and spending a week, so I'm sure we're going to be pretty busy doing things together. You need to get out here though!  Wednesdays or Thursdays are usually best for me.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I love the white earred baby!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

You know I have to say, these are some of the most likable Boers I have seen.


----------

